# provisional sum



## managment (21 ديسمبر 2009)

قرأت فى الفيديك عن المبالغ الاحتياطية اوprovisional sum

والمعنى غير واضح بالنسبة لى ارجو التبسيط بالشرح

وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## مجدي اللوقا (22 ديسمبر 2009)

*السلام عليكم*

أخي العزيز ، جوابي غير مبنى على أي مرجع بهذا الخصوص و لكن ال provisional sum أو ps كما واجهني في بعض المشاريع هيا مبالغ احتياطية تضاف على قيمة المشروع و ذلك لاعمال يصعب تقديرها في بداية المشروع و ساعطيك بعض الأمثلة لمشاريع قمت بمتابعتها و كان هناك ما يسمى بالمبالغ الاحتياطية فيها و هي :
1. قيمة المشروع 15,000,000 درهم أضيف عليها ما نسبته 5% من قيمة المشروع كمبالغ احتياطية لأعمال اضافية قد يطلبها المالك خلال تنفيذ المشروع مثل اُلأثاث مثلا ................. الخز

2. أحيانا يوضع ps لبند معين و ليس للمشروع مثلا بعض المشاريع لا يحدد مواصفات معينة لبند معين مثل أن يقول لك بان تأخذ بالاعتبار أن تكلفة أعمال التكييف للمشروع 200,000 درهم و تقوم انت باضافة الربح على هذا المبلغ و أي مبالغ اخرى خلال عملية التسعير و بالتالي أثناء التنفيذ تقوم بوضع تصميم التكييف و وضع مواصفاته بحيث لا تتعدى التكلفة 200,000 درهم و اذا طلب المالك مواصفات معينة أثناء التنفيذ و أصبحت التكلفة أعلى من المبلغ المرصود فغنه يقوم بدفع الفرق لصالح المقاول كان تصبح التكلفة 220,000 درهم فبالتالي يقوم بدفع مبلغ 20,000 درهم لصالح المقاولز
أرجو ان أكون قد افدتك في هذا الموضوع

و شكرا


----------



## Laith1978 (22 ديسمبر 2009)

Provisional Sum Definition
"Provisional Sum" means a sum (if any) which is specified in the Contract as a provisional sum, for the execution of any part of the Works or for the supply of Plant, Materials or services under the Clause "Provisional Sums".
(FIDIC Conditions of Contract Definition)

"Provisional Sum" means a sum included and so designated in the Contract as a specific contingency for the execution of work or the supply of goods materials or services which may be used in whole or in part or not at all at the direction and discretion of the Engineer .
(ICE Conditions of Contract Definition)

Provisional Sum: includes a sum provided for work whether or not identified as being for defined or undefined work and a provisional sum for Performance Specified Work.
(JCT Conditions of Contract Definition)


----------



## managment (22 ديسمبر 2009)

مجدي اللوقا قال:


> أخي العزيز ، جوابي غير مبنى على أي مرجع بهذا الخصوص و لكن ال provisional sum أو ps كما واجهني في بعض المشاريع هيا مبالغ احتياطية تضاف على قيمة المشروع و ذلك لاعمال يصعب تقديرها في بداية المشروع و ساعطيك بعض الأمثلة لمشاريع قمت بمتابعتها و كان هناك ما يسمى بالمبالغ الاحتياطية فيها و هي :
> 1. قيمة المشروع 15,000,000 درهم أضيف عليها ما نسبته 5% من قيمة المشروع كمبالغ احتياطية لأعمال اضافية قد يطلبها المالك خلال تنفيذ المشروع مثل اُلأثاث مثلا ................. الخز
> 
> 2. أحيانا يوضع ps لبند معين و ليس للمشروع مثلا بعض المشاريع لا يحدد مواصفات معينة لبند معين مثل أن يقول لك بان تأخذ بالاعتبار أن تكلفة أعمال التكييف للمشروع 200,000 درهم و تقوم انت باضافة الربح على هذا المبلغ و أي مبالغ اخرى خلال عملية التسعير و بالتالي أثناء التنفيذ تقوم بوضع تصميم التكييف و وضع مواصفاته بحيث لا تتعدى التكلفة 200,000 درهم و اذا طلب المالك مواصفات معينة أثناء التنفيذ و أصبحت التكلفة أعلى من المبلغ المرصود فغنه يقوم بدفع الفرق لصالح المقاول كان تصبح التكلفة 220,000 درهم فبالتالي يقوم بدفع مبلغ 20,000 درهم لصالح المقاولز
> ...


 

بسم الله ماشاء شرح جميل جدا
ربنا يباركلك


----------



## managment (22 ديسمبر 2009)

laith1978 قال:


> provisional sum definition
> "provisional sum" means a sum (if any) which is specified in the contract as a provisional sum, for the execution of any part of the works or for the supply of plant, materials or services under the clause "provisional sums".
> (fidic conditions of contract definition)
> 
> ...


 

التعريف اوضح فى ice من الفيديك
جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## Emad shabaik (24 نوفمبر 2014)

سؤالي : ما الموقف التعاقدي في حالة إلغاء هذه البنود الاحتياطية من المقاول؟
وشكرا


----------



## م محمد عبدالله حسن (2 ديسمبر 2014)

في حالة إلغاء هذه البنود PS ليس المقاول الحق بأي مطالبات نتيجة إلغاء بند من ps


----------



## Emad shabaik (10 ديسمبر 2014)

م محمد عبدالله حسن قال:


> في حالة إلغاء هذه البنود PS ليس المقاول الحق بأي مطالبات نتيجة إلغاء بند من ps



سؤالى : في حالة قيمة المبالغ الاحتياطية تكون من ضمن قيمة العقد ، وأثناء التنفيذ قام المالك بإلغاء هذه البنود شاملة نسبة الادارة والربح المخصصة نظير متابعة هذه البنود. فهل تكون قيمة المبالغ الاحتياطية أعلاه تدخل ضمن النسبة التعاقدية المحددة بالعقد التى من حق المالك حذفها من المقاول كحد أقصى مثال (20% ) من قيمة العقد أم لا؟​


----------

